# Milorganite question



## ALBatc7474 (Mar 31, 2019)

New member here. First post. I'm about to buy some Milorganite to put down on my lawn. My question is how much to put down.

In the cool season lawns guide it says to apply 1 lb per 1,000 sq foot
But the manufacturers website says a 32lb bag covers 2,500 sq feet.

This seems like a big difference.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anything in between is fine, depending on your lawn situation and goals. I would start with bag rate, personally. It's a bit lower rate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is 6% nitrogen in the 32lb. That yields a total of 1.92lb of N in the bag. If you cover 2,500sqft (bag rate), it yields 0.76lb of N/ksqft.

While you can do 1lb of N/ksqft, if the conditions are not right (drought, heat wave) then it is better to do less or none. Nitrogen force the plants to need more water.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

ALBatc7474 said:


> New member here. First post. I'm about to buy some Milorganite to put down on my lawn. My question is how much to put down.
> 
> In the cool season lawns guide it says to apply 1 lb per 1,000 sq foot
> But the manufacturers website says a 32lb bag covers 2,500 sq feet.
> ...


First off, welcome to the site!

Secondly, where the cool season guide says to apply "1 lb per 1,000 sq feet" it actually says "apply 1 lb of *Nitrogen* per 1000 sqft of lawn" (emphasis added). This allows you to determine the amount of fertilizer to apply for nitrogen fertilization, based upon the nitrogen content of the fertilizer, regardless of the fertilizer you choose to apply.

The posting by g-man above shows the math involved in figuring out how many pounds of nitrogen will be applied per 1000sqft at the rate indicated on the bag of Milorganite. The advertised application rate on your bag of Milorganite is 32 lbs of product on 2,500 sqft, which results in 0.76 lb of nitrogen per 1000sqft, as g-man said.

If instead, if you wanted to apply sufficient Milorganite (at 6-4-0) to apply 1 lb of nitrogen per 1000sqft, you would need to apply 16.7 pounds of Milorganite on every 1000sqft of lawn, which would be a slightly higher rate of application than indicated on the bag. (Basically, a 32 pound bag of 6-4-0 Milorganite would cover about 2000sqft at a rate of 1 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sqft.)


----------



## ALBatc7474 (Mar 31, 2019)

Okay. Now it makes more sense. Thanks guys.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@ken-n-nancy, I think you meant 6-4-0.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Green said:


> @ken-n-nancy, I think you meant 6-4-0.


Oops! Thanks for the correction. I'll go back and edit the original post to fix it...


----------

